# Are you using tap water on your FW aquarium?



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
I would just like to know if you use RODI water for your piranha tanks, or you use tap water and dechlorinate. I am going to be setting up a piranha tank in the near future, and since I have an RODI unit for my salt tank, I would like to use that to save a few bucks and skip on the dechlorinator.
Thanks.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would think it would be a false savings--dechlorinator hardly costs anything, even when compared to water bills.

Plus, you can't just use straight RODI water--you have to reconstitute it, anyway!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I would think it would be a false savings--dechlorinator hardly costs anything, even when compared to water bills.
> 
> Plus, you can't just use straight RODI water--you have to reconstitute it, anyway!


 You could soften it with ro water but i wouldnt just use it. 
RO take a long time to filter small amounts so it wouldnt be worth it to change 10-20% weekly with it. I would just use tap water and dechlorinate. depending on how hard the water it you could use some, but i dont think its practical enough to use just it.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Tap water is really inexpensive where I live, but as I am sitting here waiting for 5 gallons of RODI water to be made, knowing tap water is safe is starting to look really attractive. lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You would have to 'build' your RO water up with Seachems Equalibrium, or something similar.
Your best bet is to cut the RO w/ tap 50/50


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Wow I am ever glad I live on a well. Just turn the tap on and fill, no worries.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i use RO water for my SW tanks
but for FW i use tap water


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i always used tap water for fersh and salt never had a problem lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here in Central Oregon our tap water is extremely pure.
There isn't any chlorine in it either.

In your case however, I'd consider cutting the tapwater 50/50 like DiPpY said.
Of course you can not use 100% RO... the water won't sustain life.

It's a good idea to contact your local water company and just get a rundown on what's in your water.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

ksls said:


> Here in Central Oregon our tap water is extremely pure.
> There isn't any chlorine in it either.
> 
> In your case however, I'd consider cutting the tapwater 50/50 like DiPpY said.
> ...


You sure? No chlorine? How is it treated?

RODI isn't worth the trouble in a Piranha tank. Use some peat filter media and you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Here in Central Oregon our tap water is extremely pure.
> There isn't any chlorine in it either.
> 
> In your case however, I'd consider cutting the tapwater 50/50 like DiPpY said.
> ...


You sure? No chlorine? How is it treated?

RODI isn't worth the trouble in a Piranha tank. Use some peat filter media and you will be fine.
[/quote]

Yikes??? I prefer well water to town water anyday, no chemicals, no need to dechlorinate. My water comes from a natural spring. The only thing I have found with my water is that it is a little hard.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not positive on this, but I'm fairly sure that it's the carbon stage of your RODI system...that removes the chlorine. It has to remove the chlorine before it gets to the membrane, or else the chlorine reduces the lifespan of your membrane. You could use a whole house canister filter with a carbon element, to remove the chlorine. Your current RODI probably has 4 stages right now. A micron filter (sometimes 2), a carbon filter, the membrane, and the dionizer.

Personally; I use straight tap water without any dechlor. The fish need to be acclimated to the chlorine, but once they are...I can do 50% water changes with straight tap. The chlorine acts a trigger to get my fish spawning. It also cleans the tank and acts as a preventative. Chlorine in the right quantity, is a good thing. Almost all household cleaners have chlorine in it. But you have to know your water. This won't work well for everybody...depending on your tap water. Some areas add more chlorine after heavy rains. It could change on a daily basis.

Also, keep in mind, that chlorine dissipates fairly rapidly in your tanks. Chlorimines will break down into ammonia. Learn about your water...and use it to your advantage!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Whoa, Fishnut2?!?!?!
You really don't use dechlor, especially on a 50% water change? I don't understand your logic. 
1. I don't see how the fish can become acclimated to chlorine if it dissipates and is non-existent until the next water change. 
2. Chlorine is used to destroy bacteria in drinking water and swimming pools... won't it also kill the beneficial bacteria in your aquarium? 
3. Chlorine is not found naturally in nature so why would aquarium fish like it? 
4. Why would you want to have the chloramines break down into ammonia? We don't want to have ammonia in the aquarium since it is toxic to fish. 
5. What does chlorine in household cleaners have to do with aquariums? 
I'm not trying to come across as argumentative, but just very curious because I have never heard of this theory for aquariums. I think that chlorine is toxic to fish.

Also, I'm surprised that it makes your fish horny.:laugh:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Straight Tap water for me- Of course I use the Great product called Prime as well....

I use straight tap water for my Reef tank as well :rasp:


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

gamgenius said:


> Whoa, Fishnut2?!?!?!
> You really don't use dechlor, especially on a 50% water change? I don't understand your logic.
> 1. I don't see how the fish can become acclimated to chlorine if it dissipates and is non-existent until the next water change.
> 2. Chlorine is used to destroy bacteria in drinking water and swimming pools... won't it also kill the beneficial bacteria in your aquarium?
> ...


It's toxic to fish, but if you use dechlorinator to break it down to ammonia and chlorine, the bacteria will take care of the ammonia (and the chlorine will be nailed by dechlorinator).


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Gamgenius,
I'll try to clarify. Smaller water changes with tap...10%/20%/then 30%...acclimate the fish to chlorine. It will kill (some of) both good and bad bacteria in the tank...but not in the beneficial aerobic filter beds (unless the concentration is too high). Chlorine isn't found in nature, but niether are the other chemicals used in fish keeping. IE: Stress coat/Prime/PH chemicals/medications.

The chloramine question is a good one. You DON"T want it to break down into ammonia. My water doesn't contain chloramines. If your's does, by all means, use something to address that problem.

The chlorine in household cleaners was just an example, how chlorine is a good/safe cleaner>>> in the right concentrations. Too much would kill humans, just like too much could harm your fish. Too much chlorine will damage thier gills. So please...learn about your water before doing this. Maybe experiment on 1 tank, before you change your water changes for the entire fishroom. Be aware if your community increases the chlorine levels, after a storm.

And as for making the fish horny...lol...it's like this. Picture a 14 hour day out in 90 degree temps. You are rundown, tired, and sweaty. Your clothes are dirty and sweaty. A tap water w/c is like a cold shower, and a set of new clothes. It invigorates the fish, and makes them feel better/cleaner. Remember that the tank conditions are thier entire environement. They urinate and crap in that water. A little chlorine (during a w/c) can only help!

Hope that clarifies things. If not, please ask.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Well, I do see your reasoning behind your water changes without dechlor and it sure seems to be working for you. I applaud you for thinking outside the box and not following the popular way of dechlorinating your water.

The only chemical I use on a regular basis is Prime or Amquel to detoxify the chlorine during a w/c. I don't believe in all the other aquarium chems offered at LFS for adjusting pH and whatnot. Although medications aren't found in nature, I'm not against using them for healing a pet fish. In nature, Darwin takes care of the sick animals, but not in my tank!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

One of those 2 de-chlors you mentioned will take out chloramines. (maybe both) If you have them, please check out the label (and post here). You might save somebody's fish!

I wish I could take credit for thinking outside the box. But I learned this from an old-timer with 40 years experience...back when I started the hobby. (another 40 years ago) No doubt that they're old school ideas...but they work well. I learned about making the $3 pot filters from him as well. I use them in every tank. After 37 spawns of zebras plecos...there's no denying that they work.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

They both remove chlorine, chloramine, and ammonia. Generally, I use Prime, but LFS was out of it so I grabbed a bottle of Amquel.

Prime is the complete and concentrated conditioner for both fresh and salt water. Prime removes chlorine, chloramine and ammonia. Prime converts ammonia into a safe, non-toxic form that is readily removed by the tank's biofilter. Prime may be used during tank cycling to alleviate ammonia/nitrite toxicity. Prime detoxifies nitrite and nitrate, allowing the biofilter to more efficiently remove them. It will also detoxify any heavy metals found in the tap water at typical concentration levels.Prime also promotes the production and regeneration of the natural slime coat. Prime™ is non-acidic and will not impact pH. Prime™ will not overactivate skimmers. Use at start-up and whenever adding or replacing water.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

When I do water changes I don't use any chemicals. Except if the tank is less then 6 months old or if the fish are less then an inch long or the water change is greater then 50 %. I even do it this way with my breeding Golds. Hell I also never use a thermometer to check the water temp., just my finger. I wouldn't recommend anyone else doing it this way.......... But I guess it works for me.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Tap water and Prime-All I used all that I need!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Straight Tap water for me- Of course I use the Great product called Prime as well....
> 
> I use straight tap water for my Reef tank as well :rasp:


 Im envious you can use tap for a reef, I ran out of water for a bit (as im gettign a 10g sump for a 15) and i got a bunch of diatoms.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes, I use tap water...its too much to fill 2 29's a 55 and 10 with anything else...plus its cheaper.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I use tap, but my ph is high 7.5


----------

